# Wtb tan pool filter sand



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know where to buy tan pfs?

I bought some Nepheline Syenite from Jameson pools and it is really bright white - not sure I want to go with it....

Found another brand that might work - TEMISCA - appears to be off-white to tan - going to check it out tomorrow...

Thanks
Steve


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

FOUND SOME!!!! 

If anyone is looking for tan coloured pfs - Aquatech Logistics at Tomkin and Eglington sells it....

Steve


----------

